# Back country revelstoke Dec 1,2,3



## Wooleybulley (Nov 10, 2012)

I'll be going to revelstoke with a friend that boards and a large group of sledders, we will be staying at peaks lodge and riding boulder and sale I believe.
If anybody has any pointers of where we will find the best boarding it would be greatly appreciated, and if anyone wants to come with that'd be great too! My friend and I each have our own sleds so anyone that has done some sled/boarding in the area would be great to hear your input.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Chupacabra is the man you are looking for.


----------

